# Death of a Fighter.



## ghoul542 (Aug 9, 2007)

I was running a game tonight all went well at first.  A few minor encounters...a couple Trogs with an attack bear, nothing to hard even for a group of lvl 4's.  The fighters took out one with little effort as the other darted off to open the gate to release the bear.  As soon as the bear made it's appearance the druid in the group smiled and used his druid tricks to get the bear to see that they weren't a threat.  It proceeded to turn around and maul it's former handler.  With the bear busy they moved further into the caves, no point in disturbing a bear's meal after all.

The party proceeded down a naturally carved passage until they came upon a fork.  They chose left.  After a short distance the narrow path opened into a larger room.  Water drips from the walls and ceiling from somewhere further up the mountain.  This room is also filled with various fungi.  Tall caps, odd puffballs and other strange growths.  The druid, understanding the possible danger hesitates and takes a closer look.  Him and the fighter standing next to him both notice two things.  First is a skeleton holding a very shiny sword.  The second is the floor is covered with a yellowish brown carpet.

The fighter has his last good idea at this moment.  He turns and asks the druid, "Do you know what that is?" 
"Yes."
"Well what is it?"
"Mold."
"Is it dangerous?"
"Yes."
"Is it poisonous?"
"Very."

At this point any brains that the fighter had leave him.  For reasons that will never be fully known, he takes one deep breath and runs headlong into the room. The druid who was about to cast a flame sphere to incinerate the hazard is dumbfounded. POOOF.  He snatches up the sword and turns and bolts out of the cloud of spores that are now filling the air and covering his face and clothes.  Holding his breath his runs a good distance away and starts stripping down.  As he pulls his shirt over his head he gets a nose full of toxic spores.  Failed save.  3 con damage.  Not good.  This was already one of his worst abilties.  As he finishes getting totally nude the secondary damage kicks in.  This time he has almost no chance on the save.  With a modified con of 9 and a lowered save he rolls and fails again.  This time he rolls a 3 and a 4 for the damage.  Con is now 2 and he is at death's doorstep.  

Panic begins to take hold and he bolts again.  Apparently he is headed toward the sound of near by water to wash himself.  He runs past the other two members of the group who are totally taken aback by the sight of the naked halfling running at them.  A quick side step and they let him pass.  The sounds of tiny feet and jaws hitting the floor echo of the rock.  

He reaches the fast moving stream and glances around...looks safe.  He the proceeds to scrub himself furiously.  The rest of the party stands aways back and cannot help but laugh.  Between the laughter and the sound of the water no one notices the buzzing sound coming from above the halfing.  He looks up from his bath just in time to see 4 stirges descend upon him but with no time to react.  They plunge their need sharp mouth parts in to his naked flesh and drain what little life the remained.


----------

